# July 2009 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I see I just made it! Posting before midnight. lol Thanks to a couple of pm's that I decided to check out just before I went up to bed. :redface:

_JULY PHOTO CHALLENGE is_ ..... all about water and fun in the water! We've done this before, a year ago, and it was a hit. I hope you all enjoy getting outside and wet with your Havs!

Don't forget, we love pictures, so post them in this thread and share with us the joys of bathing, splashing, spraying, or plowing through puddles with your Havanese. This is a challenge, so get your creativity flowing! :bathbaby:

*Please only post pertaining to the subject of this thread. Thank you!*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Have any of you noticed the pictures in this month's Forum Calendar? It's all about water and getting wet. I LOVE the apricot/cream Hav on there and for the life of me, I can't remember who that is!  Can someone let me know, pls.?

It's been raining here and I'm working crazy hours so no time for catching my breath, let alone take pictures, but I hope to soon.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

is that Cosmo?


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes Marj, The soppy wet Hav is Cosmo :wave:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Wet paws from the fish pond.............


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

He looks so cute...... And he was in the Fish Pond why???:wink:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

havjump said:


> He looks so cute...... And he was in the Fish Pond why???:wink:


Was photographing Comet :redface:
I caught Oliver in time----only his paws got in :redface:
Cosmo is adorable wet or dry!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Cute picture. I bet Oliver was just trying to cool off.


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

*Willow enjoys the new pool!*

This is Willow. We recently got an above ground pool and Willow kept circling it until we let him in to see what it was all about. We had fun swimming with him but when he got out he ran and rolled in all the newly planted grass!

Willow + Pool + Dirt = One Dirty Havanese!!! Pantene here we come.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

It looks like Willow had a lot of fun.  Did he like the pool?


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Oh Yeah, he loved the pool ALOT! I didn't like the immediate conditioning soak that i'd had to do  But it was worth the fun for him and now he knows what is in that big round thing that we were all in


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Mommm....Daddy let me play in the creek and something caught me by the tail. Check under me because I cleaned a bunch of stuff from the creek for you. What's wrong, Mom, you don't look happy......"


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I had a good laugh. :laugh: Cicero and Willow look like they had LOTS of fun....now clean up time....not so fun.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

The look on Willow's face shows he knows it is B-a-t-h time!!:Cry:
I'm sure he had a blast in the pool.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oliver, you handsome dude you! 

Omg, look at those filthy Havs, esp. Willow!! ACK !! What "fun" you must have had cleaning him up. LOL Cicero, honestly, you do love pushing momma's buttons, don't you? Or maybe it was daddy who wanted to see how she'd react... hmm.. ? :evil:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick and Hitchcock enjoying ice cubes on 4th of July:










If you look closely you can see his tongue in the ice cube.


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Aww the pictures are all so cute!! Willow tells me I should also show a clean doggie shot of him when he is not a mudpie! Here is a clean Willow.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Lina, love your pics of Kubrick and Hitchcock enjoying their ice cubes.

Wow, Willow sure cleans up nice.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh what great shots everyone. Sucha fun topic Water. I can see a lot of dirt is going to be happening here. hahaa


----------



## taylor320 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Taylor's Day at the Lake*

Taylor at Town Lake in Austin, TX! She loves swimming here... but hates the baths afterwards!


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

Looks like Taylor had a great day!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like fun. I bet she liked getting nice and dirty, to bad a bath has to follow that though.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Definately a water dog. Looks like Taylor is having a blast. Great photos.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Ack Marj! With this challenge, I've think you've jinxed me here. Seriously, it's been raining here everyday for almost 6 weeks. And if we do wake up to some sunshine, you can bet right around 3 p.m. the rain clouds roll in :Cry:

Okay...since it's been totally crapola, the only decent shots I can get of them 'having fun' with water are these. :biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How cute. Did you get in the bathtub to take a picture or do you get in the bathtub with them to give them a bath.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I get in the tub with them to bathe them. It's waaaay too deep for me to lean over and I'm not as young as I used to be :wink: My son took the photos.


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

We are so hating the Seattle weather Here in NEW YORK it rains all the time! Send in the sun!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pat, that one of Harley is good! (that is Harley, right?)

I dropped Ricky and Sammy off at the boarder's this morning, so won't be around for any water pictures.  We get back from vacation Aug. 2nd a.m. so I'll be posting the new challenge then.

Keep it up everyone! I want to see a TON of pictures for this month's challenge when I get back!!!!! :bathbaby: :clap2:


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

*Linus and Padre*

Linus at the beach for the first time. He did not know what to think....









Linus staring off into the ocean









He swam in the ocean only as long as it took to get to me. He HATED it!









He remained on the beach blanket the rest of the time









This is as close to the water as Linus wanted to get. Mommy's shoulder is much safer than those mean tsunami waves (when you are about 4 inches off the ground, everything looks huge!)


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Linus!! Poor baby, and all that sand!

Love the pictures!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I think Linus was very brave to be on your shoulders with the whirling tidal waves all around him!! Good, lion-hearted Linus! 

:becky:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

These photos are so cute!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Nothing like a wet Hav to make you laugh. i enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh poor Linus. What a sweet baby.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

These are from 2007, but I love them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michele, I never realized how tall Kodi was before! LOL with all the hair I saw him with I just assumed he had short little legs.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

These pictures are so cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOVE the pics of Linus. Oh, what a brave, brave boy he is. Can't say I blame him for not liking those big, bad waves.  

Love that disgusted look on Shelby! LOL How DARE you stick me in this water, mom?? lol


----------

